# potholders



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Just wondering how many make there own potholders? and what do you use for a filler? Thanks Brenda:banana02:/


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I use quilt batting. Usually a triple thickness of the cotton/poly type. I like the way that the heirloom stuff works!


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

Nan I don't know anything about quilt batting? I did mine with pellon thermolam plus that is what someone told me I find them to be way to thin have you every used that stuff? 
Thanks Brenda


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

When my reflective ironing board cover got worn and needed replacing, I saved it and cut it up for potholders. I use it on one side (hopefully, the side that faces the hot stuff!), and cotton on the other.

You can use just about anything for a filler as long as it doesn't conduct heat; unfortunately, poly does -- but cotton and wool don't. I've even cut up old flannel shirts and used several layers of that inside potholders.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I use quilt batting too.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

*I just bought an ironing board cover today and was told to try it.. I can't believe you just said that.. :banana02:
Blessings Sister Brenda*


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I have also used old blankets and my grandma made a BUNCH of them out of an old mattress pad that ripped before it had worn out! I haven't ever bought something special to make them....I just use the leftovers from quilt making. You know..the edges of batting that you trim off before sewing the binding on. I have a big bag of them to use on small projects.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I like to use "Warm and Natural" batting. Not too thick to work with.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't use any batting or filler. Double layer of crochet if using thinner yarn, single if using wool or thicker cotton. Homespun works really well. If/when it felts, the potholder becomes darned near indestructible!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I make my potholders too, and I use "Warm and Natural" batting, and also the ironing board cover stuff, but I buy mine by the yard at Joanne's Fabric store,,(I just can't remember what it is called.) In between the pot holder top & bottom, I use two layers of batting and one layer of the silver stuff. I usually cover the silver stuff with the outside fabric of the potholder. Silver stuff smells funny and feels funny, kind of crinkly to sew on, but sure does help reflect the heat. I also have used old flannel sheets, mattress pad, etc, as long as it's cotton and not polyester which will melt. Also watch your thread,,don't use the invisible thead as it will melt too,,try to stay with all cotton or wool fabrics too,,believe me I speak from experience.!!
Maxine


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Well, I'm real picky about potholders having been burned a few times from gifts recieved that were not made to really resist heat, survive multiple washings etc. I detest those knitted or crocheted things and think they are dangerous.

The Teflon that's on ironing boards will not hold up against repeated washings and besides it makes the 'holder stiff and difficult to manage. YOu don't need it.

Heat goes right through polyester, and if it accidentally catches fire the melting poly causes more injury and skin damage than an all cotton product. 

I like Table Felt or "Silence Cloth" for the batting. It's 54" wide, 100 % cotton and about 1/4" thick. Perfect. If I am out of this I use a couple of layers of a 100 % cotton batting.

I like to make potholders out of denim too. Not the new poly citified denim! They are fun and cute and really hold up. You can do a simple applique on a demim pocket(dog, horse, chickens, flowers etc), make your "sandwich" and and bind it with bandana or paw print fabrics etc and make some very cute gifts that won't get the person burnt. I tuck a little hankie out of the binding fabric in the pocket too.

When I make my own I use the denim from the upper legs of the old jeans as I like my potholders on the large side.

Just my 2 cents as I use cast iron a lot and it's no fun to get a burn through what you thought was an adequate potholder!

LQ


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I use whatever I have when I make them. Sometimes it is an old blanket. Sometimes I use worn towels. Often I just recover the pot holder. I have also used several layers of heavy denim.


----------

